# Replacing a Ceiling Fan w/ Reg. Fixture



## crapbathroom (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm replacing a ceiling fan with a regular fixture. The fan was on a basic dimmer (that is lights and fan). In the wall, the light switch (dimmer) had the red wire and black wire attached to the switch, and the white wire meretted in the back of the box. In the ceiling, As far as I can tell, the Red and Black were attached to the fixture and the white wasn't, but since the wires weren't taped as well as meretted it is entirely possible the white was attached at some point to the white of the fixture, but came undone. The old fixture has a black, _blue_, and white plus the ground. I'm assuming the blue was attached to the red, the black to the black, and if I am correct the white to the white (but it had come undone, not exactly safe if you ask me). 

The fixture I am putting up has a black and a white plus the ground. How should I attach this? 

In another one I did that was similar in another room here, I attached the red to the black in the ceiling fixture, the white to the white, meretted and taped the black and pushed it out of the way, and hooked up the ground. In the switch, the black and red are connected to the switch and the white meretted at the back. This works well for me, no one has been electrocuted yet  

SO, in this fixture I'm doing now, should I just do the same thing that I had success with before? It's an old house but it has been rewired. Also, in the light switch I'm doing now, there are 3 blacks that are meretted together then connected to the black of the switch, I expect I would have to add a lone thin black wire to attach to the new light switch, but this would work out okay? 


So to summarize, if I attach the red to the black, and the white to the white, and then merett and tape the black and push it to the back of the box on the ceiling, how should I arrange my light switch in the wall, white to the switch and red to the switch and merett the blacks? Does this sound okay? 

What do I do?!


----------



## kok328 (Sep 8, 2009)

What does "_meretted_" mean?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 8, 2009)

The whites were definitly connected.
On the fan the blue was for the light and the black was for the fan.
If you connect you new light fixture to the red and the white the same switch/dimmer that controlled the fan lights will control the new fixture.


----------

